# DIY Series Hybrid Motorcycle???



## dpod (Dec 29, 2008)

I have no experience in this stuff at all, but I'm eager and very interested to learn, so bear with me! My apologies if this has been discussed in another post, haven't come across any of it. 

I'd like to know how possible, feasible it would be to undertake a series hybrid motorcycle conversion as my first kick at the can. I was thinking something along the lines of this....

-48 volt system
-4 agm batteries in series
-approx. 6 hp gas engine
-alternator
-3 stage charge controller

Is it possible to drive an alternator with engine in order to get an ev motorcycle limited in range only by fuel in tank? Keeping in mind that my batteries need to be properly charged, would a 3 stage controller (type used in marine/rv applications) work? I'd like to charge batteries while batteries are under load of electric motor driving rear wheel.

Could someone shed somoe light on this, perhaps recomend resources to study up on before I undertake a conversion?

I am aware that emissions on a small 4 stroke are unregulated, if built this bike would be charged at home for my daily commutes to school, grocery store, and only run on genset for weekend trips to my home town.


----------



## roverthetop (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm new to the EV world, been building custom (bio)diesel/ straight vegetable oil motorcycles for a while (120+ mpg) and am looking into ev/ series hybrid next. for the bike you're wanting to do see:

http://www.dieselbike.net/suzuki.htm

2d bike down.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd be interested to know how that Diesel/Electric was put together. Do you have any of that information. I could adapt that to a VW or Buggy too.

Pete




roverthetop said:


> I'm new to the EV world, been building custom (bio)diesel/ straight vegetable oil motorcycles for a while (120+ mpg) and am looking into ev/ series hybrid next. for the bike you're wanting to do see:
> 
> http://www.dieselbike.net/suzuki.htm
> 
> 2d bike down.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

This is what many think of when DIY is mentioned. OMG what a rats nest.


----------



## roverthetop (Jan 11, 2009)

gottdi said:


> I'd be interested to know how that Diesel/Electric was put together. Do you have any of that information. I could adapt that to a VW or Buggy too.
> 
> Pete



Pete,
I've no other info than what it says in the caption. I will, however, ask my English mate who photographed the bike if he's any more info on it. 

and Gottdi,
Yes, that is a DIY "ratbike" for sure. Limited time, money and care, I suppose. For my work, I suggest seeing 
http://www.dieselbike.net/currentconversions.htm
2 of mine are the top ones. 

Looking to series hybridize (diesel electric) a 1963 Austin Healy sprite. curb weight 1300 lbs. but i suppose that is another thread.
cheers,
Brett


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Sweet. I hope for some decent info on that. I also took a look at your Enfield Diesel Stuff. Nice. Now is that a converted Enfield engine or just a Yanmar? I have never seen a Yanmar look like that. Nice size and excellent for a hybrid. I like the idea for a bike or VW. Where do I get info or parts for converting? Looks like an interesting hobby. Should be for business but for hobby it's fine too. Might be an excellent set up for a light weight 3 wheeler tatpole style bike/car.


Pete 




roverthetop said:


> Pete,
> I've no other info than what it says in the caption. I will, however, ask my English mate who photographed the bike if he's any more info on it.
> 
> and Gottdi,
> ...


----------



## roverthetop (Jan 11, 2009)

pete,
mine aren't the enfields. mine are the top 2. for more info, email me directly at [email protected]
happy to have a chat, mate!
b


----------



## Jordan (Oct 29, 2008)

Dpod, I don't think it would be possible to make a bike with your specs that could run tell it ran out of gas. Unless you are stopping the bike to charge it off of the gas.....and I don't think that is what you are asking. 

The best you could get out of gasoline engine is theoretical 37%. This is possible as the engine would be running at a constant speed. It is generally the stop and go of most gas engines that kills their efficiency. From the generator to the next motor or batteries you are looking at 70-80% efficiency. That 6 HP (4480.2 w) would quickly be knocked down to around 1.67 HP (1243.26w) of additional power. So not much being added but it is continuous so it would add some range depending how/where you drove it.

I messed around with a 6 HP Briggs and Stratton trying some different ratios for hydrogen supplementation. It consumed 3 quarts of gasoline in 3 hours and 5 minutes stock. So you definitely would not be using much gasoline.


----------

